# What's the history of ice fishing, in Ohio?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I started ice fishing in 2010 and it was a great year for a beginner.  That year I purchased a Cabelas Ice Shelter, which is VERY nice. Among my many ice fishing purchases was a 6" Eskimo auger, a tackle pack of jigs, 1 rod & reel, a Sheppell Jet Sled and a 12 lb. spud bar.

I've had my share of fun, but since last year's "global warming trend" and this year's freeze/melt season, I'm wondering what's the likelyhood of my continuing to ice fish. I'm actually thinking of setting all this stuff up, taking some pics and selling it. 

My question, since I've not paid that much attention to how much ice fishing is available in past years...

How much ice fishing is available, on the average?
Is it worth keep the gear around for a couple weeks or days of fishing?

Your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive been ice fishing regularly since the winter of 2002-2003. My feeling is this. Ice fishing season is typically 3 months. From Dec. 15th to March 15th. or so. (my opinion, there is no ice fishing "season" but in my mind thats how i think of it.) 12 weeks with more at the end if the winter was brutal. One year it was darn near April. 

Thats the POTENTIAL time for ice. Over the last 10 years, Id say 50% of that time was there actually fishable ice. Maybe 65%? Some years are good years, and some years arent.

Take this year for example. For some guys, they wont go in these conditions, and some guys will. Some guys wont know where to go. You kinda have to know where the good ice will be. But then fishing marginal conditions takes some of the fun out of it. As Ive aged I dont like being nervous on the ice. Already fallen through more times than my share.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Please sell it....we will be guaranted the best ice we ever had the following year and you will be kicking yourself for selling. Lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My 18th ice season this year. It varies greatly year to year. In the winter of '05/06 it was Thanksgiving to New Years eve on Mosquito. Sometimes it's Christmas to third week of March. Being a weekend warrior makes it tougher. Many good days have been during the work week this year. Ice coming and going is extra challenging! Only you can make the call on value in the gear.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

This year and last have been anomalies, although the trend has been more and more that way. Typically we get at least two good months. Sometimes three and occasionally even more. An extreme the other way was in 77 or 78. As others on here will attest, drilled thru over 20" on Mogadore that year. Hang on to your gear for a couple more years yet. As you found out, it's a great way to fish. Hopefully the weather pattern down the road will start to swing back the other way.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's how it is around this corner of the State,,Tomb,said it!! I've been an"Icer",,for a LOT of years,,& there is NO set times of the Season.. Every year is different.. When it happens (ice-up) you go icefishing... sometimes,, it lasts for months & other years,,maybe a few weeks,,if we have any at all.... There is no year that is just like last year,,either...So,,when it's relatively safe,,it's time to fish.... & if it's not safe:C,,it's time to wait for better conditions..... Or,,NEXT YEAR..... Personally,,I HATE to wait!! But I will.... That's why I still have all of my Ice stuff,,You just don't ever know when it will be a good Winter for Ice Fishing.. Because when it is good,,it's REAL GOOD!! That's what I hope for every year,,I love Ice Fishing!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Keep it.all though if u sell it.its a gurentee good ice season next year.lol.kinda like buying a snowmobile.u buy it then it never snows or vice versa.lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

vibe said:


> Keep it.all though if u sell it.its a guarantee good ice season next year.lol.kinda like buying a snowmobile.u buy it then it never snows or vice versa.lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Second that. Ice in NE Ohio is a variable thing. But it does follow cycles.

If Erie is bad year you can always check out Punderson. It is a glacier pot hole
often has "good ice" Perch, bluegills, trout.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ofcourse, you guys are correct. Ice getting good enough to fish on, safely, is just like summers that get too hot to fish. It varies from one year to the next.

I'll just put my gear in the attic and it'll be on stand-by for next year/season. 

nixmkt,
I remember the '77-'78 blizzard, but was running a trapline that year. However, '79 would've been the year to have been into ice fishing...as I remember, everything froze over, no snow...just bitter cold. There was a huge fish kill that year, due to the ice covering everything for so long.

Thank you, for all your suggestions, gentlemen! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I've been ice fishing for more years than I want to say. But if you sell it you'll be buying it again in years to come. Been there done that. I stopped icefishing for a while and when the grandson wanted to go I couldn't say no.so I started buying again. In the last 7 years Ibought 2 cameras.2 vexes probely 15 ice rods and reels and more jigs than I can count. Go ahead and sell it and see what happens.LOL


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

My dad is 80 years old. The other day he was telling me stories of some years they never had good ice or even any snow all winter in northern Michigan even , and he went back as far as the 1940's and 50's to point out examples. Seems like warm trends happen more often these days but its a cycle , warming cycles and cooling cycles. The earth wobbles as it spins but it dont always go back to the same spot every year , causing the seasons and weather to be different from one year to the next. I dont necessarily buy the global warming story , there has been warm trends and milder winters on the record books for as long as weather has been recorded through history. It may take 10 years to get back to what we think of as normal or it might start next year , ya just never know. Ice fishing "season" in this area has never been consistent or guaranteed from what Ive read , but when it happens its a sure cure for cabin fever and a chance at some fresh air and exercise you might not get until spring otherwise. Id sure hate to get rid of my ice gear and then have great ice next year , so it sits in my garage waiting for the right time to take it out again. Cant help getting dissapointed when the weather dont play fair but it is what it is. Theres always next year.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

2012 was the warmest year on record for most of ohio. 

That's a bad sign. 
Especially since we are following down that same path again for the first 1/12th


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

THE LATE 60s AND EARLY 70s AS A KID WE FISHED MID DECEMBER TILL MARCH EVERY YEAR ...MOGADORE....FIGHTING ALL THE WEEDS MAN THEM WERE THE DAYS...WEEDS AND LOTS OF REDEARS.....COME ON VINCE TELL'EM HOW IT WAS


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya Will,,You're right!! Those were the days!! I miss those times,,I was looking at some old pics from the 60s-70s-&80s,,a few days ago,,and we had some good days,,to make up for the days that weren't so good!! Maybe those weeds weren't so bad after all ??? The usual schedule for the fish out there,,was Gills,, 'til 1/2hr of dusk ,,then Perch 'til dark,,then Crappies,,most of the night..... That was a good time.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

To me ice fishing is one of my favorite past times. We some times dont get any good ice, and other years we get 12"+. Either way I hope for it every year. I actually passed on muzzle loader season this year cause we had safe ice on the ponds and the freezer was low on gills.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We get good ice more often than not I will never sell my gear 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

laynhardwood said:


> We get good ice more often than not I will never sell my gear
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Absolutely! The second you start thinking this is Tennessee. Mother Nature's going to give you a reality check.


----------

